
Amazon out of powdered milk in the US - forkexec
I tried buying the last one at a reasonable price and it was gone before I could choose shipping (a transaction isn&#x27;t finalized until the shipping is chosen). There won&#x27;t be any more that will ship before 1-2 weeks, depending on the item.
======
totalZero
Their Prime Pantry service is grouping shipments together regardless of the
guaranteed delivery date, which means that your order arrives on the latest
date among the advertised delivery dates for items in your cart.

This is recent behavior and not a function of order preferences. I have placed
three orders that were grouped together (send order as one shipment) despite
having selected the earlier Prime delivery option. This started on the same
day that I received an order that was broken up (ship as available), which is
what usually happens with Prime Pantry orders to my address.

In other words, my Prime orders make me think that Amazon is experiencing a
massive ordering surge, and is grouping items together in an atypical way
because they want to reduce the shipping strain.

~~~
tracker1
Possible... Amazon is probably seeing higher than typical sales of items they
probably don't do high volumes of and are trying to manage that logistical
issue as best as possible.

People are starting to get just a little nuts on these things... Shouldn't
need to stock up months of stuff... a few weeks of food and water with some
rice and beans and/or lentils and lard as backup staple items for core items
with other canned goods.

I, personally, cannot handle legumes and not really a fan of grains... that
said, having enough hand sanitizer for a year is a bit nuts. Having more food
than you will cycle through in a regular time-frame will only serve to add
undue pressure to short term supplies because of over-stocking up... then the
relief may not come, or can kill the other end of the line, or increase
tainted supply.

Panic just isn't a good idea.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
It's a tragedy-of-the-commons thing? You don't get any, there won't be any to
have in a little while.

~~~
forkexec
Hand sanitizer going for $50, $100, $200 is what hoarding hath wrought.
Luckily, I found a mom-and-pop etailer in CT that sold me 8x 32 oz 70% for $5
each with free shipping. (My mom, I, her neighbors and her church needed
some.)

------
dsr_
I'm assuming this is a typo for powdered milk, given that cows aren't usually
plugged into mains voltage.

~~~
forkexec
?

~~~
jandrese
"powered" vs. "powdered"

"Powered milk" sounds like some kind of bodybuilder beverage that contains no
actual milk.

~~~
forkexec
Thanks. Autocomplete changed it silently. Cheers.

PS: It's either "Beefcake. Beefcake! Weight Gain 4000!" or Impossible Milk.

------
pmoriarty
This is an item that's usually not much in demand, so while it being sold out
may be a canary in the coal mine to indicate that many people are prepping, I
wouldn't start to worry about shortages until they start to run out of beans
and rice.

Even then, the shortage will likely be short-lived as preppers stock up and
stop buying more.

------
jbob2000
I flagged this because this because the title sounds much scarier than the
actual content; "I couldn't buy this thing on amazon"

So...?

~~~
forkexec
That's your inference. It's a sign of panic buying and the inability of the
supply chain to handle it. Regular buyers cannot buy things they normally buy
because quantities aren't being limited and more people than usual are rushing
around purchasing items they may not need. It shows the fragility of the total
retail supply chain ecosystem.

------
vinni2
The title in my RSS reader says “powered milk”. I guess the title was fixed
later.

